# training a brittany spaniel



## fowlslayer4 (Jun 12, 2012)

I need some pointers for training my Brittany


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

how old ? what are you wanting to teach ect

give more details .....do you have access to wild birds yada yada

I'll help


----------



## fowlslayer4 (Jun 12, 2012)

I want to teach her how to do waterfowl retrieves and to point for pheasants she is 9 weeks old


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Brittanies are soft smart dogs shes a baby.

You dont teach pointing dogs how to point so dont worry about that, they are born knowing how to point, it will come with bird exposure.
I would suggest you gently teach her to come when shes called and other basic obedience like any pup would be taught.

You cannot drill them like a lab she will get bored and sulky. I would wait and see if she shows a good natural instinct to retrieve before I would do any retrieve training.

You can use a sock rolled up and tossed down your hallway to gently encourage a puppy to retrieve. Once or twice then put it away with lots of praise, dont do a lot of it or she will get bored and quit on you. Really only once or twice each day.

You need to find a good video or book and follow the program...just use one, dont mix and match.

Personally if wild birds are available, other than basic obedience, I would let her develop naturally and dont worry about it. You didnt say anything about availbility of wild birds, if they are around where you live thats the biggest thing you should do ...expose her to them often. Birds birds birds....every chance you get.

The real important thing to do is properly expose her to gun fire once shes bird crazy and let her grow up. Never shoot around her unless shes looking at a bird you just flushed for her.


----------



## fowlslayer4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Do Brittany's make good waterfowl dogs?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

No they don't..I just lost my 6 year old Britt. and he wouldn't retrieve dead ducks for some reason( a live duck was different as it was much more of a challenge), and I did start him early with waterfowl knowing they don't like the oilly birds! He was the one dog I am going to compare to the rest of my dogs too, as he was unbelievable when it came upland birds.

Bob is right about getting a book! I just bought a Boykin spaniel and the first thing I did was get a book about training Boykins. It will pay off in the long run. Here is one piece of advice....rule with a loving hand and a stern voice! Brittanies are AWESOME dogs and have a hunting drive like no other, but they do have a hard head! I love that about them!
Good luck and have fun!


----------

